# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG)

## The Iron Game

A summary of my other post.

"When pharmacological amounts of human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG ) are administered to normal men, direct secretion of estradiol by the testis increases in proportion to the enhancement of testosterone secretion [J Clin Inves 1971; 53:1-6]." 


If you wish to use HCG, it should only be done mid cycle, to the time before clomid therapy is started. It should not be used in conjunction with clomid and is used only for two reasons. 

1. Because you want your sex drive increased & 

2. Because you want your balls to hang lower 

Now as far as # 1 if this is your only purpose then forget using it. There are many other things out there that wont possibly add a pair of tits to you as well. 

Remember if there aint a problem dont try finding a solution. If your ball size is ok and you want an increased sex drive then dont even think about hcg. 

Nolvadex is a must but not only this make sure you have an aromatase inhibitor in use as well. Nolvadex is an used for its antagonist properties. What will happen is that the nolva will block the increase of estrogen from binding to the er but once nolvadex is stopped then the excess estrogen will strike vengeance upon thee. This is the purpose of using an aromatase inhibitor is to prevent this problem. 

"I am not convinced that even arimidex or like can help prevent the production of estradiol, or its side effects, caused by hCG use. This is because the estrogen production happens within the balls rather than in peripheral tissue" (Doc Mark)

In most cases it is not needed for the average newbie cycle and I personally can only think of its use dedicated to trenbolone and nandrolone . 

If you are sensitive to gyno or acne. Stay away.


Peace

----------


## Full Intensity

another great post brotha

----------


## pureanger

Novadox from what ive heard is and inhibator and arimidex blocks the production of estrogen

----------


## The Iron Game

pureanger, I had a post on clomid and nolvadex a few posts down. nolvadex only prevents estrogen from binding to the estrogen receptor

----------


## Mike

To the top....

----------


## silverfox

Works a little different than Nolv. it keeps your body from converting test into estrogen or i should say keeps body from producting estrogren to concounter high test levels. No amoreration(sp)... sorry can't spell to save my life.

----------


## CYCLEON

IG im not sure that i buy all that Doc Mark is selling but on this one i certainly agree - ive used heavy tren and never used HCG - no problems with clomid alone.

----------


## EXCESS

BUMP, good post!

----------


## The Iron Game

Cycleon IMHO this Doc Mark can take apart any guy I have ever met on the net but will do so in a polite and respectful way unlike so many of the other guys I know. E-mail / pm me if you have a spare minute, you wont be dissapointed

----------


## Big Al

Yes polite and friendly, I like that!

Good post Tiger, Cleo you are funny bunny!

BA

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

good thread.
I'll pass on the HCG .
How about Proviron ?

SOLID

----------


## ECFATCAT

I don't agree it sounds good .

----------


## woody181

does anyone recomend HCG after an anadrol 75 cycle?
I've also got Nolvadex ?????
Please help this rookie

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

People are so confused when it comes to HCG . Can a mod or vet please post the proper way to use it ie) doses, timing, etc.

I have read to do it mid cycle at 500iu's on sat/sun for the rest of the cycle.

I have read to count back 20 days prior to clomid PCT and do 500iu's per day until the start of PCT.

They may both be correct. But since this is the educational forum can we get a consensus or even just some examples of how to run it.

----------


## teasers

i have only done three cycles and have started on my forth of eq 300/week and sus 250/week. do i need to take clomid or hcg . i am a newby at this and would like some info?

----------


## Ginger

I have taken steroids before but I am still a newbie. I took some testostorone about 3 years ago. I stopped working out shortly after my cycle. After a while I started to notice that my tities were getting softer and nipples a little bigger. I was told that this was because of the estrogen in my chest. During my cycle I never took anything like nolva, clomid, or hcg . Ive been back into things for a while and now am in my third week of winny. My chest is getting a little harder but Im not sure if working out will help my estrogen problem. Should I be taking something else with my cycle? Should I just take something for estrogen or is it to late to reduce the estrogen that is already bulit up? The last thing I want is to look like I have tities?

----------


## blueyes

I have read that hcg can be used during a cycle or at the end of a cycle. You can use 500 ius and sat and sun or a shot of 1000 ius once every 5 days. This is to keep your nuts working. It is recommended to take it toward the end of a cycle but not during the completed off cycle. I have read that people make the best gains it taken for two to three weeks in the middle of the cycle. I am currently taking it in the middle of a cycle and never felt better

----------


## tigerspawn

Bump

----------


## petapopin1

> A summary of my other post.
> 
> "When pharmacological amounts of human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG ) are administered to normal men, direct secretion of estradiol by the testis increases in proportion to the enhancement of testosterone secretion [J Clin Inves 1971; 53:1-6]." 
> 
> If you wish to use HCG, it should only be done mid cycle, to the time before clomid therapy is started. It should not be used in conjunction with clomid and is used only for two reasons. 
> 
> 1. Because you want your sex drive increased & 
> 
> 2. Because you want your balls to hang lower 
> ...


If your sensitive to gyno you shouldnt take HcG ?? or what ? Please elaborate. Im really sensitive to gyno  :Frown:

----------


## Back In Black

> If your sensitive to gyno you shouldnt take HcG ?? or what ? Please elaborate. Im really sensitive to gyno


Did you see how old this thread was? And you have never cycled so I'm not sure how you know you are sensitive to gyno.

----------


## mrdude

> A summary of my other post.
> 
> "When pharmacological amounts of human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG ) are administered to normal men, direct secretion of estradiol by the testis increases in proportion to the enhancement of testosterone secretion [J Clin Inves 1971; 53:1-6]." 
> 
> 
> If you wish to use HCG, it should only be done mid cycle, to the time before clomid therapy is started. It should not be used in conjunction with clomid and is used only for two reasons. 
> 
> 1. Because you want your sex drive increased & 
> 
> ...


So if I take hcg the last weeks of my cycle do I have to take Nolva while on hcg? I take test prop 100 mg eod and masteron prop 100 mg eod and arimidex 0.5 mg three times a week and I was onl6y planning to use nolva after cycle and not on cycle.

----------


## monster-ish

I will have to disagree with this article. ive read a couple of articles as well as talked to some seasoned members and it appears hcg is perfect to take for the whole cycle. keeps the nuts working and allows an easy transition into pct. also have heard nor read anywhere it can cause gyno. it basically replicates the LH signal from your brain telling testes to continue to produce test which allows an easy transition to pct and keeping gains

----------

